# Grows like an indica smokes like a sativa.



## PapaPit (Dec 5, 2015)

*I'm looking for something that Grows like an indica, short bushy and high yielding. But smokes like a Sativa, lots of flavor pleasant heady type high, energizing, not a couch sinker. An uplifter...you got any answers for me. There is no wrong one. I'm willing to try them all. Have already grown Jack herer, og diesel, pineapple express, yes I watched the movie had to grow it, lol. Afghani og, purple kush,white panther, viper, amnesia haze, critical express, the closest I have come to what I am looking for was ny city diesel, lol but it gave me the munchies so bad I seriously emptied my fridge freezer and pantry. Nothing edible was safe, lol I bet if I wouldn't have had money to restock my food the way I did. 300$ at sams club  it was serious lol, I bet I would have started eating the dogs food and biscuits lol just insane munchies, ny city hazed cookies, sour diesel haze, that was a really good one, turned it's trim into some of the best BHO I have made to date, cheese dog, samango widow, that was very tall, had to move to the shower. Almost a ceiling toucher, auto bio diesel, quicky plant, auto bomb, auto cheese blue, clusterfunk, lol I got this one just for the name, wasn't anything exciting though, made good icewater hash, critical soma, great for those with insomnia, every time i closed my eyes I literally felt like I was floating on a cloud, and would fall asleep in minutes, pure Jack, nice nice not for beginners though, this one will deffinately scramble your egg and melt you like butter in a hot pan, so start smoking where you plan on ending up, lol auto pounder, heavy yeilder, doesn't loose a whole lot when dried, very nice very dense and sticky, with beautiful purple hairs when dried, smells like froot loops is my best description, and you can smell it through the airtight container through the bag in the container lol, it really smells, good thing it wasn't in the skunk family lolAuto berry ryder. It was just ok, I kinda left that one unattended for 3 weeks, all she got was water, so that was probably my fault, and of coarse my 2 freebies I got, auto white widow, still growing, and just freshly cropped out a week ago, five-0 auto. Its a sativa for shoo lol the leaves were sativa100% I'm kinda excited about it. Its still in the drying cabinet, by the way, I have a giant cherry wood cabinet (was not cheap to build) just free standing in my room for drying, I string fishing line across the cabinet in rows and shelfs it works awesome, I put fresh cardboard in the bottom changed weekly that sucks the humidity and moisture out of the air. If I do this the dry usually takes 8-10 days if I don't then it takes at least 12 -14sometimes longer depending on size and density of the flower but with the cardboard it's speedy Gonzalez LOL seriously try it on your next dry. I leave it open for the first 3-4 days, them I close it up, drys amazingly, loses nothing, some say speeding up the drying process takes away from flavor and potency but i believe my way highlights those things and brings them out fully and actually enhances it, that makes for an experiment I will do with my white widow. I'll dry one in a regular way, no cabinet, just open and dry 2 weeks like recomended and half in the cabinet with cardboard,  I LOVE expirements, I will come back and post the 411 for those interested, my white widow auto maybe has 10-14 days left enough of the tricombs aren't yellowed yet  but she's getting there, maybe 1 last dose of big bud them the 4 day flush, by the way does any one else flush they're plant right before harvest? I usually start at 10 days till harvest but the autos work so fast I only do it5 days till harvest, but it is supposed to bring out pure flavor of what the plant should taste like, not the chems or nutrients you use , I don't know of it really does all that but i just like messing with the plant as much as possible without harming or disrupting it's growth so I do it, lol, I think I'm gonna pull out hurricane and try my five-0 it's ready, stems are very very brittle, just right, ... Damn, it turned out better then I thought, it's a pure sativa, wow,,,, munchies, yes, head high, deffinately, couch lock, no, gave me a small boost of energy, with a HEAVY head high, it's nice actually, I can still get work done, not the HEAVY body high where you just want to lay on the couch and eat a bunch of fried junk, I have the energy now to go and fry the stuff myself, lol maybe play some video games. Pretty good stuff five-0 gets 4 out of 5 star stars definately approved, and recommended.*


----------



## GrowUrOwnDank (Dec 5, 2015)

I really enjoy the Dinafem Amnesia strains. The photo I had was small. Went 12/12 from seed and took a long while. The Amnesia XXL got very tall. I'm thinking 12 weeks. When I first started smoking the photo it made my eyelids twitch. Kinda paranoid in the beginning then it melts off into a pleasant anxiety relieving meditating high. It's called Amnesia for a reason tho. I'm sure what you are looking for is out there. That's a solution d maybe you should Think about too. Good luck.


----------



## EvlMunkee (Dec 8, 2015)

Sensi Star comes to mind.


----------



## bbyb420 (Dec 8, 2015)

Larry OG was the first strain I grew, I wish I still had the genetics..some great smoke grew just like an indica but was very sativa like, flavorful and the smell reminded me of lemon pledge. Had a really spacey and creative high, but I couldnt smoke more than a bowl of it without passing out on the couch.


----------



## kushguy (Dec 8, 2015)

Elephant Purple for sure! Hard to find seed version, it was given to me in clone form.


----------



## Gquebed (Dec 13, 2015)

AK 47.

That old multiple Canabis cup winner that everybody seems to have forgotten about....

... grows short and squat (little bit stretchy in early bloom, but no biggy), yields huge, has a super smooth "sandalwood" flavor and has the uppy/energized high you're looking for (but very strong)

I grow it regularly. I don't know why it isn't so much more common. I mean...cash croppers should like it for the huge yields and quick finish time and I've never known anybody not to like the high, as the uppy high comes on strong enough for even couchlock indica lovers to love it.

I guess it's all about flavor of the day. Everybody has to try the latest strain of this or that, even though it's just the same as the last one.


----------



## ZaraBeth420 (Dec 13, 2015)

Gquebed said:


> AK 47.
> 
> That old multiple Canabis cup winner that everybody seems to have forgotten about....
> 
> ...


You beat me to it. AK47 was the strain my parents grew the most. They loved it and still do.


----------



## Gquebed (Dec 13, 2015)

ZaraBeth420 said:


> You beat me to it. AK47 was the strain my parents grew the most. They loved it and still do.


I like the AK offspring too White Russian. Pretty much the same except super frosty! Love making the hash from this one and i havesome lovely white russian ladies on the go right now. They will be followed by the AK...will be taking AK clones tomorrow from momma...


----------



## ZaraBeth420 (Dec 13, 2015)

Gquebed said:


> I like the AK offspring too White Russian. Pretty much the same except super frosty! Love making the hash from this one and i havesome lovely white russian ladies on the go right now. They will be followed by the AK...will be taking AK clones tomorrow from momma...


So White Russian makes good hash? I'll be wanting to try it then.


----------



## Gquebed (Dec 13, 2015)

ZaraBeth420 said:


> So White Russian makes good hash? I'll be wanting to try it then.



Fantastic hash.

And LOTS of it!! 

Like i said...super frosty. I just flipped my WR girls 16 days ago and frost started showing after 12. Even the fan leaves below the buds get frorty sometimes....

Gotta try it.... just ease up on the nutes...theyre a little senstive to them compared to AK...


----------



## ZaraBeth420 (Dec 13, 2015)

Gquebed said:


> Fantastic hash.
> 
> And LOTS of it!!
> 
> ...


I've read that "White" strains are very nute sensitive. White Widow and White Russian.


----------



## GreenStick85 (Dec 13, 2015)

Blue dream seems to fit your wants, it's mellow but it keeps you up, no crash later but if you smoke then work on this strain it keeps you going. No frills no anxiety.


----------

